

April fools prank by MongoDB developers: Create short field names - FraaJad
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/44144228891/mongodb-tip-create-short-field-names

======
ericcholis
Really, are trolling posts front-page worthy now? This is from February 2013.

Simple fact, storing less data takes up less space! Sadly, this means that in
MongoDB the field names for each document count towards that disk and memory
usage.

Additionally, there are a few tickets discussing this issue:

<https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-863>

<https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-164>

------
bdcravens
I love how I can't take any post from any tech company serious today. Not like
I'd want to actually do any real work today.

------
Jeremy1026
An April Fools prank posted on 2/27?

~~~
FraaJad
MongoDB, ahead of the curve since 2007.

